# Watch for me on FLWOutdoors.com



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I will be fishing the Stren Series on Lake Champlain as a Co-Angler so starting Wednsday you can look up the results and even watch the weigh-in on FLW Live! I hope to have a good showing and represent us all well in the tournament. I hear its a good frog lake and we all know how much I hate those darn frogs so we'll see how it goes. I might have computer access up there so I try to post if I can. If not I'll see you all when I get back next weekend.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

So whats the name we are looking and cheering for? Good Luck


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

My name is Jameson Lecon from Akron OH


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

BesT of Luck to you, Jameson! do well and Have Fun!

Frank


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Goodluck Man! When I get the time and money in the near future I hope to join you in the Stren series co-angler division.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Bring home some money I need some.... Good luck 

Mark


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

Well Good luck at Champlain, Don't let us down


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Good Luck and don't forget that "lucky" up-downer hat!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Good Luck Bassboy.........Go Get Them Hawgs  WB


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Well what can I say I should have done a lot better. I ended up fishing the same spot for 3 days and we were on good fish but on Day 1 our trolling motor caught on fire and then the anchor broke so we had no way to hold a spot and we had 3 foot waves with heavy wind. I only got one fish that day but I lost 2 good ones. Day 2 was great I weighed in 14-15 but again I lost a couple good fish but hey they're smallmouth its gonna happen right? Day 3 I knew I had a chance for a check but I would need 13 pounds to get it and I ended up with 11-8 but I didn't lose any fish the 3rd day however I do feel like my boater handicapped me because he was keeping the nose pointed at the spot when we would first pull up and he broke off 2 3+ fish which either one would have gotten me a check and salvaged the disaster of a day on day one. So I fished hard and never gave up but in the end it just wasn't enough sorry I couldn't have brought it home even though I had an opportunity to do so.


----------

